# [solved] skype mit usb-headset und analog headset

## Simonheld

Hi,

ich versuche seit kurzem skype unter gentoo zum laufen zu kriegen. Dabei ergoogelte ich, dass man dafür usb-audio im kernel als modul aktivieren muss.

Bei der Suche nach "USB_AUDIO" in "make menuconfig" finde ich

```

Symbol: SND_USB_AUDIO [=n]

Type  : tristate

Prompt: USB Audio/MIDI driver

  Defined at sound/usb/Kconfig:12

  Depends on: SOUND [=y] && !M68K && SND [=y] && SND_USB [=y] && USB [=y]

  Location:                                                               

    -> Device Drivers

      -> Sound card support (SOUND [=y])

        -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=y])

          -> USB sound devices (SND_USB [=y])

  Selects: SND_HWDEP [=y] && SND_RAWMIDI [=n] && SND_PCM [=y]

Symbol: USB_AUDIO [=m] 

Type  : tristate

Prompt: Audio Gadget (EXPERIMENTAL)

  Defined at drivers/usb/gadget/Kconfig:587

  Depends on: <choice> && SND [=y]

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y]) 

        -> USB Gadget Support (USB_GADGET [=m])

          -> USB Gadget Drivers (<choice> [=m])

  Selects: SND_PCM [=y]

```

1. Welcher ist der gemeinte ?

Ich vermute der erste ?!

2. Meine Situation ist folgende:

Ich habe ein analoges (Klinke) Headset mit kaputtem Micro ("das alte") und ein usb-headset (Logitech, "das neue").

Das alte Headset hat eine ordentliche Soundqualität, so dass man damit auch Musik hören oder Filme kucken kann.

Das neue ist eher "windig" und taugt nur zum Telefonieren. Es besteht die Chance, dass ich eines Tages nochmal den Lötkolben packe und mein altes micro repariere, deshalb:

Ich würde gerne relativ bequem zwischen den beiden Headsets switchen können und ich will nat. skypen können. Unter windoof kann man im skype bequem die Quelle In-/Ausgabegeräte wählen. Nach allem was ich bis jetzt so gelesen hab ist das unter linux mit skype nicht so einfach.

Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung mit dem Thema ? Ist es vielleicht so gar am leichtesten skype mit wine zu benutzen ?Last edited by Simonheld on Thu Jan 05, 2012 2:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doedel

Ein gadget ist der Linux-Host als usb-device missbrauchen, das ist es nicht.

----------

## Max Steel

Unter Linux ist das mit der im Portage enthaltenen ALSA Version genauso einfach.

Wie das mit der OSS Version aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.

----------

